
Cory Doctorow has the “worst hours” of his life thanks to Find My Phone - AftHurrahWinch
https://twitter.com/doctorow/status/1293940275480387592
======
dekhn
one thing I've learned is that 99.99% of the time when somebody doesn't answer
their phone, it's not because they're having an emergency. however, as a
parent/spouse it's really hard to interpret no response to frantic calls (IE,
if I try to reach my spouse and don't get a response on any chat system she
uses for 4 hours, I'm going to assume tehre's an emergency, but usually it's
jsut that spouse wasn't near phone).

